# Older Force Pee Hole



## Gogittum (May 24, 2020)

Still fussing with my '91 Force 15 hp motor. Seller swore that it was pee-ing when he got it started. I ran it too long without water and fried the impeller (yah, my fault) I've ordered a new impeller but yesterday I put a length of 7/16" tubing on the water tube that the pump connects to and hooked a hose to it. Gave moderate flow to the hose and could hear water up inside the powerhead and lots of water came out of the large vent on back of lower unit - not the exhaust above the propeller.. When I disconnected the hose, water poured back out of the tube for quite a while, so it appears the passages are open in the motor.

My concern is that no water came out of sides of lower unit or powerhead. This is my 1st Force, but every other motor I've ever owned - and there've been quite a few - have pee-ed out to the side where it's visible. I see a small hole on either side of the lower unit below the powerhead, but they don't seem to lead to anything. Am I missing something ??


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

You’re overthinking it. Once you get it running right and it’s pissing water go run it with the cowling off and use one of these (see below) on the power head to monitor temperature. Look up normal operating temperature and use the corresponding stick.

Tempil *Tempilstik Heat Crayons* are engineered to instantly melt at designated degree points to provide for the precise measurement of surface *temperature*. With 116 *temperatures* to choose from, Tempilstiks are accurate to within +/-1% of Fahrenheit (+/-3% Celsius rated) and are calibration-free.


----------



## Gogittum (May 24, 2020)

I hear and understand what you're saying, but my concern is that is "isn't" pissing water - there's no telltale except in back of lower unit where it's pretty much out of sight.. If I knew where the telltale outlet is, I could check for obstructions.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

No tell tale on Force


Quick question. I have a 1989 Force 15 hp outboard. Got it cheap from a friend and it looks amazing. I gave it a tune up with the carb, (rebuild kit and fuel bowl had a hole in it, so replaced it). After breifly starting it, it didn't have a tell tale, so i shut it off and now i'm stumped...




forums.iboats.com


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Gogittum said:


> I hear and understand what you're saying, but my concern is that is "isn't" pissing water - there's no telltale except in back of lower unit where it's pretty much out of sight.. If I knew where the telltale outlet is, I could check for obstructions.


Look up the schematic for your outboard, it will break it down so you can locate the pisser.


----------



## Jessincase (Mar 9, 2021)

Force engines don't have them.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Jessincase said:


> Force engines don't have them.


You know, Mike and I were deliberating about this a while back...


----------



## Gogittum (May 24, 2020)

Here's what I've got:










When I turned the hose on - lightly - I could hear the water circulate up thru the motor and then pour out of the vent in back of lower unit. The clear tube here is pushed over the 7/16" metal tube that plugs into the water pump. When I shut the hose off and pull the clear tube out, it drains water for quite a while, so I "think" the passages are clear. "If" there's a thermostat, I'd guess it would vent water thru the exhaust port behind the prop when it opens.

When I ran the motor with lower unit in a bucket, there wasn't any water exiting and the side of the cylinder got very hot, so shut it down. I pulled the lower unit off and spun the driveshaft with an electric drill and still no water. New impeller should be here tomorrow. Maaayyybeee this thing will be in the water this weekend.


----------



## Gogittum (May 24, 2020)

Looks like I need a seal kit for this lower unit now. Put the new impeller in and it pumps water when submerged in a bucket and turning the shaft with a drill. Turn it on its' side or upside down and oil pours out of it. No end to this thing.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Sounds like time for a different engine.


----------



## Gogittum (May 24, 2020)

I'm in the middle of it now. No choice but to keep going.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Gogittum said:


> I'm in the middle of it now. No choice but to keep going.


If you scored your cylinder wall(s) you might as well take the block to a machine shop and have it sleeved and get matching pistons and rings. You may need a whole crank assembly if it is sold as a unit and not separate components.


----------



## Gogittum (May 24, 2020)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> If you scored your cylinder wall(s) you might as well take the block to a machine shop and have it sleeved and get matching pistons and rings. You may need a whole crank assembly if it is sold as a unit and not separate components.


You're a great help. It'll go in the trash before that happens.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Gogittum said:


> You're a great help. It'll go in the trash before that happens.


Where it should have went in the first place, but you made the choice to repair the relic.


----------



## Gogittum (May 24, 2020)

I don't have a lot of money and bought this thing cheap. The boat mainly needed some clean up but is basically sound. Motor sounded a little ragged, but it was running and, to me, sounded like it was sucking a little air, which is generally easily fixed. 

Started off by going thru the carb and solved the air problem, but as I got into it other things keep cropping up. I'm pretty deep into it now, and hate to just throw all that money and effort away, so you guys just recommend tossing it in the trash and sneering at me instead of constructive assistance.

I've made quite a few posts on here now and have always tried to give sound and solid advice based on experience with similar problems. Now I need help myself. Oh well.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Gogittum said:


> I don't have a lot of money and bought this thing cheap. The boat mainly needed some clean up but is basically sound. Motor sounded a little ragged, but it was running and, to me, sounded like it was sucking a little air, which is generally easily fixed.
> 
> Started off by going thru the carb and solved the air problem, but as I got into it other things keep cropping up. I'm pretty deep into it now, and hate to just throw all that money and effort away, so you guys just recommend tossing it in the trash and sneering at me instead of constructive assistance.
> 
> I've made quite a few posts on here now and have always tried to give sound and solid advice based on experience with similar problems. Now I need help myself. Oh well.


A few of us made recommendations and you didn’t listen. Why ask for help if you aren’t going to accept it?


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Gogittum said:


> I don't have a lot of money and bought this thing cheap. The boat mainly needed some clean up but is basically sound. Motor sounded a little ragged, but it was running and, to me, sounded like it was sucking a little air, which is generally easily fixed.
> 
> Started off by going thru the carb and solved the air problem, but as I got into it other things keep cropping up. I'm pretty deep into it now, and hate to just throw all that money and effort away, so you guys just recommend tossing it in the trash and sneering at me instead of constructive assistance.
> 
> I've made quite a few posts on here now and have always tried to give sound and solid advice based on experience with similar problems. Now I need help myself. Oh well.


Trust me when I say, I understand the not a lot of money thing. Sometimes we have to ask ourselves... is the juice worth the squeeze. In your case, I’d say probably not. Not much value in those old force motors running or not. I would concentrate on making the boat great and toss the motor in the deal.


----------



## Gogittum (May 24, 2020)

I replied to every reasonable comment on both threads. Smackdaddy, I don't know, but I'm not impressed...JC, I thought better of.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Gogittum said:


> I replied to every reasonable comment on both threads. Smackdaddy, I don't know, but I'm not impressed...JC, I thought better of.


I would apologize, but I said nothing wrong or out of line. I advised with the best I had and only speak the truth. God bless and good luck.


----------



## Gogittum (May 24, 2020)

Sorry, JC. I took your comments part and parcel with the others. Re-looking, I was out of line.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Gogittum said:


> Sorry, JC. I took your comments part and parcel with the others. Re-looking, I was out of line.


No apology needed, good luck.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

That thread title tho...


----------

